# looking to buy a px4 9mm



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

anyone know of a good online dealer???
besides gunbroker.com??


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's one. They are about as cheap as you can find.
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/21


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Where do U live at? Have U tried a large gun show? I have seen them pretty cheap at the large Houston gunshows.


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

I found mine at a gun show for $399. I could not find it for that cheap on the Web.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ex-son in law just got one and I think he said $445.00 out the door. Large gun shows are real good place. Ship told you right.
I shot it and it is a fine shooting gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Heck, when the PX4 first came out, I saw some for $425 at gun shows.


----------

